

Ask HN: 150 beta signups – what should I do next? - ericthegoodking

I recently thought of an idea then quickly set up an invitation page.so far, approximately 140 people have signed up, this is beyond my expectations as i thought that only about 20 or so people would sign up.I really need advise and suggestions on what to do next.I would like to know whether this is a sign of something that could become a business opportunity for me. Thanks.
======
redtexture
Not a sign of a business opportunity until you have confirmed people will pay
for it. You have a long way to go until you have reached that point.

Meanwhile, develop your idea, and grow and nurture the community of interested
people by communicating with them. Start a blog. Email your beta-signups. Get
started in implementing your idea, in a pre-alpha version.

Keep testing for, and discovering the audience that will actually pay for the
service. The minimum viable product merely creates the opportunity to then
test for an audience. Minimum means just barely enough to show what's possible
to the user, to test on your audience.

~~~
swGooF
Yes, what redtexture said. This answer is much more complete than mine.

"Not a sign of a business opportunity until you have confirmed people will pay
for it."

------
canterburry
You know, if you posted a link to your page here, you'd probably get a few
more signups.

------
swGooF
keep collecting emails, and build your Minimum Viable Product as quickly as
possible, then launch it

------
AznHisoka
This is subtle egotism/bragging, imo. Show us your landing page and let your
product speak for itself.

